# original copy = πρωτότυπο αντίτυπο



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Παρότι ακούγεται κάπως οξύμωρο το «original copy», υπάρχει και μπερδεύει πολλούς με αποτέλεσμα να γράφουν «πρωτότυπο αντίγραφο». Το «πρωτότυπο αντίγραφο» όμως είναι λάθος (οι δύο λέξεις είναι αντίθετες και το μπέρδεμα προκύπτει από δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες τού _copy_), και το σωστό είναι να πούμε *πρωτότυπο αντίτυπο*· μπορεί να πρόκειται για βιβλία (ένας αριθμός αντιτύπων του ίδιου τίτλου βιβλίου στο πρωτότυπο, δηλ. όχι σε φωτοαντίγραφο) ή για έγγραφα (ένας αριθμός αντιτύπων του ίδιου εγγράφου τα οποία έχουν συμπληρωθεί όλα πρωτότυπα ή/και φέρουν πρωτότυπες υπογραφές).

Πάρτε τώρα και λίγα πρωτότυπα αντίγραφα, μερικά μάλιστα από επίσημους ιστοτόπους (δεν είναι όλες οι γκουγκλεύσεις τού συνδέσμου σχετικές, πάντως).


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 3, 2009)

Αν δεχτούμε το "πρωτότυπο" ως ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο, μπορούμε να τα πούμε και "όμοια πρωτότυπα";


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 3, 2009)

Και αν πρόκειται για "αυθεντικό αντίγραφο" του πρωτοτύπου;:)
ΟΚ, αφήνω τα κρύα αστεία... Απλά, μήπως στην περίπτωση μας η χρήση της λέξης "αντίτυπο" παρέλκει;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν δεχτούμε το "πρωτότυπο" ως ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο, μπορούμε να τα πούμε και "όμοια πρωτότυπα";


Εάν πρόκειται για βιβλία, αφενός μεν η λέξη _αντίτυπο_ είναι παγιωμένη, αφετέρου δε όλα είναι όμοια μεταξύ τους (οπότε δεν στέκει να πούμε «_όμοια _πρωτότυπα»).

Εάν πρόκειται για έγγραφα, είναι σύνηθες να λέμε «σε τόσα _αντίγραφα_», οπότε είναι ευκολότερο να παρασυρθούμε στο λάθος. Πάντως το «πρωτότυπα αντίτυπα» μου ακούγεται πιο στρωτό από το «όμοια πρωτότυπα».



Rogerios said:


> Απλά, μήπως στην περίπτωση μας η χρήση της λέξης "αντίτυπο" παρέλκει;


Όσον αφορά τα βιβλία, σίγουρα όχι. Για τα έγγραφα, μπορεί. Εναλλακτικά πάντως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί επίρρημα (αν ταιριάζει): _να υποβληθεί πρωτοτύπως σε πέντε αντίτυπα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Και αν πρόκειται για "αυθεντικό αντίγραφο" του πρωτοτύπου;:)
> ΟΚ, αφήνω τα κρύα αστεία...


Όχι και τόσο κρύο το αστείο σου. Οι φίλοι μας στο Κουσάντασι δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Και αν πρόκειται για "αυθεντικό αντίγραφο" του πρωτοτύπου;





Alexandra said:


> Οι φίλοι μας στο Κουσάντασι δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.


Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν θέλησα να ασχοληθώ (μια που οι Καλές Τέχνες δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο γνωστικό μου πεδίο) με μία άλλη σημασία τού _copy_ (=_replica_, _αντίγραφο_) — έννοια στην οποία δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, άλλη λέξη από το «αντίγραφο». Πώς θα αποκαλέσουμε, λοιπόν, τον πρωτότυπο, τον αυθεντικό πίνακα _Ecce Homo_ (του Παρθένη, αντίγραφο έργου τού Ντίφενμπαχ) αν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε απευθείας στον Ντίφενμπαχ και να καταστήσουμε σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται για αντίγραφο λ.χ. εκτυπωμένο; Ένα «αυθεντικό αντίγραφο του πίνακα _Ecce Homo_ του Ντίφενμπαχ»;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2009)

Αυτός ο πίνακας-αντίγραφο, αν δεν είναι απλώς εμπνευσμένος από τον πίνακα του Ντίφενμπαχ, είναι αυτό που λέμε ρεπροντιξιόν; Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η _αυθεντική ρεπροντιξιόν_;

Και με την ευκαιρία, ο δυσεύρετος Ecce Homo του άγνωστου (σε μένα τουλάχιστον) Karl Wilhelm Diefenbach:


----------



## Tsigonias (Apr 5, 2009)

Και εδώ, Nickel, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, το έργο του Παρθένη πρόκειται για μια πιστή (ή αυθεντική όπως γράφεις) αναπαραγωγή του έργου του Ντίφενμπαχ.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πώς θα αποκαλέσουμε, λοιπόν, τον πρωτότυπο, τον αυθεντικό πίνακα _Ecce Homo_ (του Παρθένη, αντίγραφο έργου τού Ντίφενμπαχ) αν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε απευθείας στον Ντίφενμπαχ και να καταστήσουμε σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται για αντίγραφο λ.χ. εκτυπωμένο; Ένα «αυθεντικό αντίγραφο του πίνακα _Ecce Homo_ του Ντίφενμπαχ»;



Αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση, σκέτο αντίγραφο. Ή "πιστό αντίγραφο", αν και δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Αυθεντικό αντίγραφο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβές, γιατί σε ποιο πράγμα αναφέρεται η αυθεντικότητα;


----------



## Alkis (Mar 6, 2017)

Σε ένα έγγραφο που ετοίμασα σήμερα, έγραψα "έγινε σε δυο πρωτότυπα, ένα για κάθε συμβαλλόμενο". Το πρωτότυπα αντίτυπα μου φάνηκε τουλάχιστον άκομψο.


----------



## Alkis (Mar 6, 2017)

Γιατί να μην πούμε απλά "πρωτότυπο" π.χ "η συμφωνία έγινε σε δύο πρωτότυπα", διευρύνοντας την έννοια του συνθετικού "-τυπος", κατά το αντίτυπο; Η λέξη αντίτυπο μου φαίνεται ότι έχει την ίδια σημασία με το αντίγραφο, απλά η πρώτη λέξη προερχεται από το τυπώνω και η δεύτερη από το γράφω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2017)

Rogerios said:


> μήπως στην περίπτωση μας η χρήση της λέξης "αντίτυπο" παρέλκει;



Γνωρίζω έναν τουλάχιστο που δεν θα διαφωνήσει. Αλλά κι εγώ προτιμώ τη λιτή λύση.

Καλωσήρθες!


----------

